# ? Speedlight Battery packs



## MOREGONE (Nov 8, 2012)

Quick question, when you use a battery pack for a speelight, do you still keep batteries in the flash?

I have 20 rechargeable batteries and plan on using 2 speedlights for the first time this weekend. The battery pack I am getting for my YN560II takes 8 batteries. If I put 4 in each flash I will only have one extra set and am kind of nervous about that. Just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## Buckster (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, with the Canon 580EXII and Yongnuo YN5565EX lights that I use, you have to.  They won't work without them, external battery packs or not.


----------



## Overread (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep the batteries in the flash itself power the flash units menus and general operation, whilst those in the battery pack take over the job of powering the flash tube and capacitor. That is true for all the battery packs which use the battery pack plug on the side of the flash unit. 

There are some, I think, which work by plugging a socket into the battery housing itself for flash units that don't have a dedicated external power port.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies



Overread said:


> Yep the batteries in the flash itself power the flash units menus and general operation, whilst those in the battery pack take over the job of powering the flash tube and capacitor.



Thanks makes me wonder if something to consider would be swapping those to the battery pack later or other flash if they aren't really being used for the flash output. 
I will probably bring some extra alkalines just to be safe.


----------



## Overread (Nov 8, 2012)

Easier just to unplug the battery pack and run the 4 batteries straight to the flash itself since they are already inside.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 8, 2012)

Overread said:


> Easier just to unplug the battery pack and run the 4 batteries straight to the flash itself since they are already inside.



LOL, yeah I guess that would work. Thanks for the serving of "duh"


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello, so I got the battery pack in the mail today. 

Once plugged in I start to hear a crackling hissing noise coming from the battery pack. Is this normal?


----------



## Buckster (Nov 9, 2012)

MOREGONE said:


> Hello, so I got the battery pack in the mail today.
> 
> Once plugged in I start to hear a crackling hissing noise coming from the battery pack. Is this normal?


Not in my experience.  Mine are silent.

I use two Canon CP-E4 packs and two Pixel TD-381 packs.

What are you using?


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I ordered the Yongnuo figuring it would be a good match for the flash

hmm, think I am going to return it


----------



## Overread (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a PIXEL battery pack, it does not make a crackling sound but does make a small tick tick sound. If its a tick tick sound then I would assume the pack is working normally, a crackling sound however sounds like something is not working correctly internally. Try removing and reseating the batteries and the battery holder, might just be that you made a poor connection somewhere first time around. If the crackling continues return it for a replacement/refund.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, it was pretty late when I got to playing around with it so I will take out the batteries and try resetting them.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 9, 2012)

I use Quantum QB battery packs with my SB800's. The packs are a bit expensive, but being (gelled) lead acid packs they last years and years when used properly. The recycle times are really fast and I've yet to run them down to minimum in any situation. With some minimal cabling I can run two flashes from each pack.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 12, 2012)

You know whats really frustrating? Buying a second flash and battery pack, then failing to replace the AAA's in the wireless triggers and not really getting to use them. Had to just rely on the SB600 working in CLS for most the shoot.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 12, 2012)

Just get quantums.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2012)

I have an OLD Quantum Battery 1....it has two outlets,so it can power two flash units....I bought it in 1986, when Ronald Reagan was President, and the gosh darned thing STILL WORKS pretty well!!!! And--this is the weird thing--it has never been re-celled or serviced...just charged uop every 6-8 months, and used VERY heavily in 2005-2006 after an almost 15 year layoff!!! With this type of battery, the cord plug into the pack, and then a "dummy battery insert" goes into the flash...that is shaped like 4- AA batteries....you need to cut a slot into the battery compartment door, but you never,ever need batteries IN THE FLASH itself....I bought a Quantum Turbo about a year later...it died by 1991...damned thing...never did have it re-celled.


----------

